# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2015 >  >  بسم الله يا وكيل الغافلين انصرنا .. المريخ  (-) Vs اتحاد الجزائر (-) .. ابطال افريقيا 2015 ..

## الدسكو

*بسمك اللهم توكلنا
نحمدك حمدا كثيرا يا الله
يارب انصرنا لنثبت للجميع اننا بخير وعائدون لمنصات التتويج
يارب توكلنا وعلى يقين بنصرك المؤزر

مباراة تعني الكثير لذا نتمنى ان تكون كما نود 

فاتحة شهية لدور الاربعة 
هذا العام متفائلون ،، متفائلون ،، متفائلون
ان شاء الله 
الجمعة الموافق 11/سبتمبر/2015

على استاد المريخ

عاوزين جمهور يغطي الشمس
يارب نصرك
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*نتفائل دائما بك يا ديسكو
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*دا البوست الناس مفروض تركز عليه تسلم يادسكو وقدمك قدم خير
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللهم انصر المريخ وقر اعيننا بنصره
                        	*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*أنصرنا يا رب ، نصرا يُفرح كل سوداني غيور و محب لوطنه .
                        	*

----------


## ahmed tijani

*اللهم ايدنا بنصرك
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*بالتوفيق للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## محمد النور

*اللهم انصرنا على الاتحاد الجزايري والاتحاد الجزار
اللهم انصر الزعيم في كل محيط ودمر شرور الجلافيط
اللهم اجمع كلمتنا ووحدنا خلف المريخ دوما حبا ووفاء
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*انصرنا ياااااارب
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*دي لا مباراة الوفاق ولا مباراة العلمة دي مباراة الاتحاد اللي انتصر علينا بالظلم واللي اشبعونا سبا وتجريحا بصفحاتهم
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*بالتوفيق للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## الهادي الباشا

*النصر دوما للزعيم بإذن الله تعالى ..........
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*مباراة   ذات اهميه بالنسبه للجمهور  واللعيبه 
اللهم  انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*اللهم انصر المريخ اللهم انصر المريخ
اللهم انصر المريخ اللهم انصر المريخ
اللهم انصر المريخ اللهم انصر المريخ
اللهم انصر المريخ اللهم انصر المريخ
اللهم انصر المريخ اللهم انصر المريخ
اللهم انصر المريخ اللهم انصر المريخ
اللهم انصر المريخ اللهم انصر المريخ
اللهم انصر المريخ اللهم انصر المريخ
اللهم انصر المريخ اللهم انصر المريخ
اللهم انصر المريخ اللهم انصر المريخ
اللهم انصر المريخ اللهم انصر المريخ
اللهم انصر المريخ اللهم انصر المريخ
اللهم انصر المريخ اللهم انصر المريخ
اللهم انصر المريخ اللهم انصر المريخ
اللهم انصر المريخ اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*اذا لعبنا بدون العشره الاساسييت
ممكن تجي عكسية
فالاس تتوقع اي ششئ
حسب كلام غارزيتو

ويا مسهل
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*البديل مااااااااا في مستوى الاساسي
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*عل الله

والجماهير تقول كلمتها
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دوري أبطال افريقيا - الجوله السادسه
الجمعه 11 سبتمبر 2015 - الساعه 8:30 مساء
ستاد المريخ - أمدرمان
Bein Sports 4HD


*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدسكو
					





 ماشاء الله تبارك الله الملعب حد الروعه والجمال المريخ عالم جميل .. بالتوفيق لمريخ السعد وفخر البلد بالإنتصار
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*اللهم نصرك المؤزررررررررررر
                        	*

----------


## moamen

*دعواتنا بالتوفيق ان شاء الله للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*مباراة لاثبات الذات
وظلم التحكيم
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*بسم الله 
وعلى الله فاليتوكل المتوكلون


نصرا عزيوا يا الله نقحم به كل من تطاول على المريخ
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*بسم الله 
وعلى الله فاليتوكل المتوكلون


نصرا عزيزا يا الله نقحم به كل من تطاول على المريخ
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب نصرك لمريخ السودان
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*يارب نصرك للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## عبدالناصر

*موفقين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*اللهم يا واح يا أحد يا فرد ياصمد انصر المريخ
اللهم ثبت اقدام لاعبى المريخ
                        	*

----------


## mohanur

*بسم الله الذي لايضر مع اسمه شئ في الارض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم     اللهم أنصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*وقت ما عايزين تنقلو ادونا رابط
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_d_l6GVs3M
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ديديه يحرز الهدف الأول للمريخ بتمريرة من بكري المدينة
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم نسألك أن تنصر المريخ نصر مبين يا ناصر يا معين
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مشكور ساتى على الرابط ولكن توقف الآن
                        	*

----------


## moamen

*رابط اخر لو امكن ياشباب
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*http://www.yalla-shoot.com/tv/watch/BeinSport6
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*نهاية الشوط الأول بتقدم المريخ بهدف ديديه دون مقابل للاتحةد
                        	*

----------


## عبدالناصر

*المريخ دفاع تعبان والله مافى تجانس بين ضفر وامير خالص
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*بداية الشوط الثانى وكالعادة ايمن سعيد نال بطاقة مجانية فى الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*منصورين ان شاء الله
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مبرووووووووووك كالفوز غالي
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*مبروك
                        	*

----------


## mohanur

*ياشباب الرايط قطع ورونا الحاصل شنو اعصابنا بايظة
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك !!
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*نهاية المباراة بفوز الزعيم بهدف ديديه فى الشوط الاول عند الدقيقة 13 وربنا يكتب السلامة لضفر وربنا يدينا اللى فى مرادنا بكره عصرا باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## mohanur

*الحمد لله حمدا كثيرا مباركا
الحمد لله جل في علاه  
الحمد لله الذي سخر الارض لنا مسجدا لنصلي عليها ونسجد شكرا 
الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله على جزيل عطاءه
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الشوط التانى المريخاب دسوا الكوره
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*نهاية المباراه بفوز الزعيم بهدف ديديه
الف مبروك يا زعماء وعقبال مانفرح بالاميره السمراء ان شاء الله
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*بالسلامه ان شاء الله يا ضفر يا بطل
                        	*

----------


## mohanur

*جهجهتونا قلنا ليكم ورونا النتيجة لقيت مبروك ...وحمدت الله وبعدين لقيت المنبر صاني     ياناس الحاصل شنو
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*الحمد لله حمدا كثيرا طيبا مباركا فيه

يا رب زد وبارك غي نعمك
يارب

يا رب
ا رب

امين
                        	*

----------


## mohanur

*ضفر مالو ياشباب طشت كل الروابط معليش استحملونا
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*الحمد لله حمدا كثيرا طيبا مباركا فيه

يا رب زد وبارك في نعمك علينا
يارب

يا رب
ا رب

امين
                        	*

----------


## محمد النور

*مليار مبروك وعقبال كاس الابطال
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*متوكلون ومتفائلون برحمة الرحمن راف السماء بلا عمد
                        	*

----------


## aboali

*الله اكبر نحمده حمدا كثيرا
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*الحمد لله علي جزيل نعمائه
                        	*

----------

